# Cactus and Acorns



## myingling (Feb 15, 2017)

turkey pots first up is couple cast cactus green coppers and purple is titanium ,,, bottom is green cast acorn caps copper

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Feb 15, 2017)

Looks good Mike, I have collected a lot of acorn caps this years and just waiting to Cast them into blanks, I want to use them for Grunt calls, maybe when I Get back to NC I can get it done. But your pots look great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 15, 2017)

WOW!! All of them are fantastic! 

Did you cast them yourself?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 15, 2017)

Too cool! Love that purple.

The acorn caps look great, too. There's a guy named Alan Trout in San Antonio who does incredible hollow forms using acorn caps... worth a Google if you're into that kind of thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Feb 15, 2017)

Very cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 15, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Too cool! Love that purple.
> 
> The acorn caps look great, too. There's a guy named Alan Trout in San Antonio who does incredible hollow forms using acorn caps... worth a Google if you're into that kind of thing.



You are right they are splendid.

Love the pots Mike!! I have an acorn pot blank that needs to be turned!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 15, 2017)

Once again you did it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks

No I don't cast them have them done ,,, one these days I want start my own casting ,,,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 17, 2017)

Looking good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Wow love those. I have a Red Oak in the front yard that generates a ton of them every year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

